#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Op zoek naar mijn persoon

## 026meisje

Beste community,

Hierbij doe ik een poging tot sebab.
Zelf ben ik 21 jaar en ben mijn HBO studie aan het afronden. Heb zelf geen grote kring en ben een solist in dit leven. Ik hou van leren praten lachen sporten en goed voor mijn lichaam zorgen. Alles wat ik in mijn voorkeuren vraag bezit ik zelf ook alleen ben ik 1.60 haha.
Deze “voorkeuren” zijn enkel succesfactoren!

Mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar het volgende:
- Een godsvrezende man tussen 24-33 jaar oud
- Intellectueel ontwikkeld is en houdt van nuchtere maar erg diepzinnige gesprekken rondom filosofie wetenschap geloof literatuur etc.
- Een grapjurk is net als ik!
- Houdt van eten en niet slank is
- lengte liefst 1.75+
- Liefde heeft voor de Marokkaanse cultuur en in zijn eigen passievolle wereld leeft.
- Iemand met een kleine kring die niet al te veel op social media zit of met anderen socialiseert etc.

Pluspunt als je een gamer bent, 

allemaal zodat wij samen in onze eigen bubbel kunnen gaan samenleven op deze dunya.

pm als je denkt dat het wel goed zit 


Update: Bijna 23, en WO master aan het afronden, Aqeeda is ontzettend belangrijk en Islam is prioriteit en staat centraal ten alle tijden.

Ma3a salama

----------


## 026meisje

Je mag mij ook pmmen als je iemand voor me kent

----------


## 026meisje

UUppp

----------


## 026meisje

Uuupp

----------


## 026meisje

uupppp

----------


## 026meisje

@breda076er ik kan je geen bericht sturen en je profiel kan ik ook niet bezoeken erg vreemd dus het lukt niet om contact te leggen..?

----------


## 026meisje

Mohim upp  :frons:

----------


## Pacifista

meskiena 026 hoopte oprecht dat je al gelukkig was.
rn iemand je na waarde behandelde

----------


## Licht-Op

> @breda076er ik kan je geen bericht sturen en je profiel kan ik ook niet bezoeken erg vreemd dus het lukt niet om contact te leggen..?


klopt, die licht op net zoals jij dat doet.  :Iluvu:

----------


## 026meisje

> meskiena 026 hoopte oprecht dat je al gelukkig was.
> rn iemand je na waarde behandelde


Walo ma3andi zhar..

----------


## 026meisje

up....

----------


## Pacifista

> Walo ma3andi zhar..


la hsouma.
niet zo denken, de gene die jou verdient.
is vast hard opzoek na jou.
sbar

----------


## hicham_adam

upppp

----------


## Amr A

Up.......

----------


## Amr A

Graag gedaan !!

----------


## 026meisje

Uppppp

----------


## 026meisje

Uuupppp

----------


## 026meisje

upupupup

----------


## 22fessi

> upupupup


ik weet niet hoe je een prive bericht stuurt maar antwoord hierop mocht je dit zien en nog niemand aan de controller hebt geslagen 🤣

----------


## 026meisje

hahaha is ontvangen hoor

----------


## 026meisje

uuuupiii

----------


## 026meisje

Yooooypuouuu uppp

----------

